# What's the difference between VR and G60 calipers?



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

I ask as I've recently upgraded to Girlng 60 calipers and feel a bit uneasy about the pad to rotor size difference. G60 calipers are harder to come by and VR's seem to be plentiful. 

Are the pistons the same size?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Corrado G60 and the 93-95 MKIII VR6 Jetta and GTI used the same calipers with different caliper carriers. 

VR6 Jettas and GTIs came with the PLUS suspension which used different lower control arms resulting in more castor. To keep the brake caliper/pad angle to the ground the same (as ABA engined cars), VW used asymetrical caliper carriers on early VR6 cars.

Replacement caliper carriers for VR6 cars have a different part number from the original VR6 caliper carriers and the replacements are symetrical. VW specs the same replacement caliper carriers for 93-95 VR6 Jettas and GTIs, and Corrado G60s. I'm guessing that the replacement caliper carriers have either the same angle to the ground as the original Corrado G60 caliper carriers, or the replacements feature a mounting which results in caliper angle to the ground that is a compromise between the original Corrado G60 design, and the original VR6 design.

I think you should be okay with a pair of original Corrado G60 front brake calipers and carriers, OR 93-95 VR6 calipers WITH the replacement symetrical caliper carriers.

There were also some 93-94 Passats that used the Corrado G60 calipers and caliper carriers that you could take the brakes from.

I would not use the original 93-95 VR6 asymetrical caliper carriers on a ABA car 11.0" brake conversion.


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

The G60's and VR6's use the same calipers *and *carriers. I have tried this and confirmed this with 2 vehicles. The only different is in the spindles which require different offset on the brake rotors. The only other difference is that some of the early G60 front calipers had a small "S" bend hardline bolted with a bracket to the side of the caliper. This meant that the flex hose was female on both ends. The bracket can be added/removed as needed to accomdate either a male or female flex line connector.

Here's the ATP parts x-reference search from ETKA:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Like I already wrote.

The CURRENT REPLACEMENT PART NUMBERS are the same for Corrado G60 and 93-95 MKIII VR6 Jetta and GTI caliper carriers.

The ORIGINAL CALIPER CARRIERS for the Corrado G60 (vs 93-95 MKIII VR6 Jetta and GTI) were different, and had different part numbers.

All of the 93-95 VR6 Jettas and GTIs that I have ever seen with Girling 11.0" calipers have had the short metal line coming out of the caliper, going to the flex hose. The flex hoses for VR6 front caliper ARE SHORTER than the hoses meant to be used on ABAs with 10.1" calipers. You can remove the short metal line and the support bracket on VR6 11.0" calipers, and use the longer ABA 10.1" flex hoses, but you better make sure of where the extra length is routed.

Someone may have removed the short metal lines, support brackets, and the shorter double female flex lines to use the longer female to male (at the caliper) lines that are used on ABA cars with 10.1" brake calipers, but they didn't come from the factory that way.

Or, maybe the cars you've seen were VR6 conversions from ABAs? ABA engined cars came from VW with hard lines that terminated up high behind the struts. VR6 hard lines terminate down low behind the struts.


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

I own a Mk2VR6 with Corrado G60 front knuckles and brakes and my friend has a 90 Mk2 Jetta GLI (both of which use the same knuckles as Mk3 ABA's) and Corrado G60 brakes, Corrado VR6 brakes and B3 Passat VR6 brakes all fit perfectly with Passat/Corrado 4-bolt 280mm front rotors. They all used a Girling 54 caliper.

Sorry for adding my $0.02...


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Scotty_2.0 said:


> I own a Mk2VR6 with Corrado G60 front knuckles and brakes and my friend has a 90 Mk2 Jetta GLI (both of which use the same knuckles as Mk3 ABA's) and Corrado G60 brakes, Corrado VR6 brakes and B3 Passat VR6 brakes all fit perfectly with Passat/Corrado 4-bolt 280mm front rotors. They all used a Girling 54 caliper.
> 
> Sorry for adding my $0.02...


The Passat VR6 uses the same caliper carriers as the Corrado G60. Infact it's easier to find the right Girling 54 11.0" brake calipers and caliper carriers for an 11.0" brake caliper upgrade than it is to find them on a Corrado G60 in a salvage yard.

The 93-95 Jetta and GTI with VR6 originally came with different caliper carriers than the Corrado G60, and the Corrado VR6.

All of the caliper carriers Corrado G60, and early VR6 Jetta and VR6 GTI will fit on the ABA steering knuckles and function. The difference is the angle of attack, the number of degrees from parallel to the ground that the calipers are mounted when using a Corrado G60 caliper carrier or a 93-95 VR6 Jetta or VR6 GTI. VR6 Jetta and VR6 GTI use different steering knuckles with increased castor. To keep the angle of attack the same as that created by ABA steering knuckles, VW designed the asymetrical caliper carriers utilized on the 93-95 VR6 Jetta and VR6 GTI.

I can't tell you why VW wanted to keep the angle of attack the same for both types of steering knuckles. But I can tell you that they did at point, and changed there minds at a later time (which is when they changed the caliper carriers for the 93-95 VR6 Jettas and VR6 GTIs.

No matter where you get the Girling 54 11.0" calipers and carriers for an 11.0" brake upgrade, the only 4-bolt 11.0" rotors that will work are the ones from the Corrado G60/Passat.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I spotted this For sale ad today, and it shows a good example of original 93-95 VR6 asymetrical caliper carriers.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-zimmerman-cross-drilled-amp-slotted-rotors.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

germancarnut51 said:


> Like I already wrote.
> 
> The CURRENT REPLACEMENT PART NUMBERS are the same for Corrado G60 and 93-95 MKIII VR6 Jetta and GTI caliper carriers.
> 
> ...


Howdy, not sure if this reply will get any responses.
1990 Jetta GLI. Rustoration, replacing the corroded brake hard lines front to back. The fronts were seized, I had to dremel the hard lines loose from the rubber flex lines. My calipers have that goofy "S" hard line on the bracket, and the "S" lines are seized. I asked ECS tuning if they had the S lines or a part number, they did not. They only list a flex line with male on one end, female on the other. Only about 8 inches long. My flex are about 12 inches long, female both ends. Did a previous owner swap G60 calipers into my car? I had rusty goo coming out of my drivers caliper so I was going to push the piston out and rebuild. Is the rebuild kit listed for a 90 GLI going to fit these calipers? I think I saw Girling 54 on one of the calipers. So if anybody replies to this ancient post:

What rebuild kit do I order for a girling 54?
What bleeder screw do I need, if its different than what is listed for a 90 Jetta?
Are the goofy "S" hard lines still available, or do I try and bend a new pair using this new tubing thats easy to bend?
Part number or car to reference with 12 inch rubber hoses with females on both ends? Or if I ditch the "S" hard lines, 12 inch hose with male on one end, female on the other?
Thanks for any help, as I am trying to get this car back on the road with good brakes.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

There is no money for an aftermarket company to make those parts. I suggest you get to ETKA and look for the parts you want. Call the dealership to see if they have them.


----------

